# IVF early miscarriage (chemical pregnancy), is it dangerous to ttc right away?



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello, I just had my first IVF cycle which resulted in a BFP but I started to bleed 11 days past my embryo transfer (Thurs. 25-, which turned into heavy bleeding and my hCG level rapidly dropping.  My level was last tested 2 days ago on Friday and was 27 (down from 476 at its highest).  I feel like I'm naturally ovulating now, tender breasts, mucus like discharge, etc.  My GP said to wait 1 full cycle but is there any harm in trying?  I hate to waste an opportunity at trying when I may actually be ovulating since I have pcos and very irregular ovulation and my age of nearly 40 appears to be our main obstacles.  Would it be dangerous to try now? Thank you for your advice.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It would be best to let your body just have that one cycle to recover. If you get pregnant so close, your uterus may still react by contracting to expel whatever is in it. You may find you ovulate for a couple of months quite well,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Emilycaitlin,

Thanks so much for the advice, going to follow it and waith until the next cycle.

xx


----------

